# Wood and Wood Pellet combination stove



## joe_pinehill

Talking to someone at a school game, he said he is buying a stove that burns both pellets and wood.  I hadnt heard of that, and couldnt find it by googleing.  Is there such an animal?


----------



## DexterDay

Yep.... Any wood stove will burn Wood Pellets. They sell Pellet Baskets to burn them in.

But NO Pellet stove can burn wood. So he is either getting a wood stove, or one of the very early, very rare, original wood stoves, that had a hopper on the side of them. 

Wood stoves burn wood, Pellet stoves burn pellets. Both were were made and designed that way. They dont do both. Can you find out what model stove this is? 

Inquiring minds want to know??


----------



## joe_pinehill

it wasnt a long conversation, but he implied the stove had a hopper and gravity fed pellets.  It didnt make sense to me.


----------



## Turbo-Quad

I bet hes blowin smoke


----------



## joe_pinehill

Yes, it was one of those conversations you just say yes, uh huh, and move on.


----------



## DexterDay

joe_pinehill said:
			
		

> it wasnt a long conversation, but he implied the stove had a hopper and gravity fed pellets.  It didnt make sense to me.



That was an early implimentaion of wood pellets... There is an old thread here somewhere with some very interesting info on them. They were a very old version of a pellet stove. 

Dont remember that much about it, but of he is getting one.... I dont think I would burn in it. Would be a collectors item (to me). That would be like getting a Whitefield with the #1 serial number. 

Thats only if it is, what I thinl it is (prob not).


----------



## jtakeman

smwilliamson mentioned a stove that did burn both. I don't remember the name as CRS has been in my area lately. Might be one of them European stoves?


----------



## dmtaylor20

Yes these stoves do exist.

Here's one:

http://www.lanordica-extraflame.com/en/combined-stoves/cleo-combi_p8921


----------



## Bioburner

Heres a couple


----------

